# Whitbread Ale Wyeast 1099?



## devo (31/10/05)

Anyone here used the Whitbread Ale WYeast 1099? I'm currently fermenting some ale with this yeast at the moment. What prompted me to give it a try was it's temperature range of 18-24c which at this time of year in Melbourne seems to be an ideal and manageble choice.

I also noticed that it has quite a pleasant smell as far as yeast odurs go.  


opinion? :huh:


----------



## Malnourished (31/10/05)

I've never used it, but I've read speculation in a few places that it's the same strain as Safale S-04. 

Grumpy's mentions it here:
https://www.grumpys.com.au/phpshop/?page=sh...6ec23aa48461fe3


----------



## devo (31/10/05)

bugger... :angry: my works proxy server has block the site due alcohol related content, go figure :blink: ?


----------



## devo (21/11/05)

Well it looks like this variety of yeast turned out to be a good choice with repects to warmer fermentation temps. Even tough it was sitting at a 24-26 degree average there were no fruity odurs of flavours. Turned out tobe a great drop  

Fortunately I have recently aquired a 400lt fridge and an external thermostat I really don't have the seasonal problem anymore.


----------



## Trent (21/11/05)

Devo
I used to use that yeast for all of my english style ales, like bitters, browns and IPA's, I loved it. Using 1968 at the moment for that, but can highly recommend 1099.
All the best


----------



## devo (21/11/05)

Trent said:


> Devo
> I used to use that yeast for all of my english style ales, like bitters, browns and IPA's, I loved it. Using 1968 at the moment for that, but can highly recommend 1099.
> All the best
> [post="92156"][/post]​




I really like the 1099. Used it in my APA and it turned out awesome :super: .


----------



## AnthonyMac (21/11/05)

Thanks for the tips fellas. Yesteday I picked up a vial of White Labs Whit Bread Ale (WLP017). Looks like an APA is on the cards.


----------



## Aaron (21/11/05)

I used 1099 in a IPA which has turned out quite nice. It needed a long time to mature. That may be as much to do with the rest of the recipe as the yeast though. It was dissapointing young but just got better and better.


----------



## SergeMarx (27/2/14)

Holy thread resurrection!

I've got an ESB going on this yeast at the moment, been chugging for about 7 days. OG was fairly low - about 1.042, so was expecting a fairly quick finish, but currently sitting at about 1.020. No flocculation yet, and seems happy enough (lots of yeast in suspension) so not worried, but wondering if anyone has some experience on time scales? I generally leave in PV for 3 weeks minimum so early days, but curious nonetheless.


----------



## Weizguy (27/2/14)

SergeMarx said:


> Holy thread resurrection!
> 
> I've got an ESB going on this yeast at the moment, been chugging for about 7 days. OG was fairly low - about 1.042, so was expecting a fairly quick finish, but currently sitting at about 1.020. No flocculation yet, and seems happy enough (lots of yeast in suspension) so not worried, but wondering if anyone has some experience on time scales? I generally leave in PV for 3 weeks minimum so early days, but curious nonetheless.


What is your ferment temp?
Pretty sure it should be close to done, but I recall that this yeast (similar to WLP007, ans S-04) likes to chew on the beer awhile and can over-gas the beer if bottled early.


----------



## SergeMarx (27/2/14)

ferm temp is 18-19℃ cheers for reply


----------



## Weizguy (27/2/14)

SergeMarx said:


> ferm temp is 18-19℃ cheers for reply


Was it perhaps a small starter?

I'd think that a beer of that gravity would be ok with a 1.25 litre starter or bigger.


----------



## SergeMarx (27/2/14)

Just the smack pack, activated for around 3 hours


----------



## Weizguy (27/2/14)

SergeMarx said:


> Just the smack pack, activated for around 3 hours


depends how old the pack was, but I'd give the fermentor a swirl and wake up some yeast, and see if they're still hungry. They can eat better than they have


----------



## dicko (27/2/14)

SergeMarx said:


> Holy thread resurrection!
> 
> I've got an ESB going on this yeast at the moment, been chugging for about 7 days. OG was fairly low - about 1.042, so was expecting a fairly quick finish, but currently sitting at about 1.020. No flocculation yet, and seems happy enough (lots of yeast in suspension) so not worried, but wondering if anyone has some experience on time scales? I generally leave in PV for 3 weeks minimum so early days, but curious nonetheless.


In my experience this yeast will drop out during fermentation and I found it needs rousing at times to finish the job. On the other hand it will produce a very clear beer.


----------

